# Sexing Nerite Snails



## KC1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure they are eggs? I thought I had the same problem come to find out they are actually a snail watch one real close for a few minutes and see if it moves. Mine did I researched it and it's a snail. 
Check the first post in the sticky named what's that bug? In this section


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

If one Nerite is on top of the other (when mating), then the one on top is likely the male. That's the method I use and now I have all my females separate from my males and don't have to deal with Nerite eggs.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> If one Nerite is on top of the other (when mating), then the one on top is likely the male. That's the method I use and now I have all my females separate from my males and don't have to deal with Nerite eggs.


so they only lay eggs during mating? i thought females lay eggs all the time(kinda like chickens). i havent seen snails mate before but i will try this out.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

gogreen said:


> so they only lay eggs during mating? i thought females lay eggs all the time(kinda like chickens). i havent seen snails mate before but i will try this out.


I'm not sure. I used to get a lot of eggs but after moving my males out of the tank, the egg laying stopped after a few months.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the annoyances to keeping nerites.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

I have one lone nerite. She lays eggs. No boys needed. Not too bad in a 75g.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> I'm not sure. I used to get a lot of eggs but after moving my males out of the tank, the egg laying stopped after a few months.


have you noticed if males tend to be smaller than females?


----------

